# TiVo Guide: sort by channel name



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Whatever happened to TiVo's sort by channel name in the guide?
They left it out of Hydra and didn't include it in the recent release.
I am the first to mention it recently on the blog.
Isn't it something that you all would like to see brought back?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I think you mean network name. But I still don't use it or miss it.

With Hydra, how do I ...


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd like them to bring this back too.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

For me, i would never use a channel "sort by name"....... That said, This is why I like Tivo vs most any other DVR..... They give users OPTIONS, because what I really like someone else may not.

What I read and it seams like TE4 (Hydra) is more of a this is the way we designed it..... and you take it like it was made for the engineer.

The worst experience I have ever used on a DVR was DirecTV's genie HR54....... I was so glad to be rid of it..... But one thing that has me really concerned is that TE4 is the way of the future, and hope Tivo will roll out a "experience" that gives us many choices.


----------



## Trharris72 (Sep 26, 2015)

I find the channel guide almost unusable without "Sort by Name". On one of the TIVO help pages it describes sorting by name but says that it is "inaccessible" in 21.8.1. Does anyone know why this has happened?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Because they chose not to include it. That’s the simplistic answer. They made some decisions based on how used some options were and I’d surmise this was one that they didn’t see enough use to include at least for now. 

I’ve used that sort in the past but not often. More to find a channel. But the channel names tend to be arbitrary so I don’t find it that useful. 

Good luck in getting it back.


----------



## brentengel (Jan 16, 2019)

Furmaniac said:


> Whatever happened to TiVo's sort by channel name in the guide?
> They left it out of Hydra and didn't include it in the recent release.
> I am the first to mention it recently on the blog.
> Isn't it something that you all would like to see brought back?


It is a game changer for me... ridiculous. Why wouldn't you want network channels sorted in order to eliminate or to group your mental query of programming? I'm looking for an alternative from my cable provider. Frustratiing, almost enraging that they are inconsiderate... almost think it conspiracy to manipulate users into having to use voice search feature or to make the user scroll through the menu. Absolute sh*t show of thought put into something touted as a wonderful experience. Fix it!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

brentengel said:


> It is a game changer for me... ridiculous. Why wouldn't you want network channels sorted in order to eliminate or to group your mental query of programming? I'm looking for an alternative from my cable provider. Frustratiing, almost enraging that they are inconsiderate... almost think it conspiracy to manipulate users into having to use voice search feature or to make the user scroll through the menu. Absolute sh*t show of thought put into something touted as a wonderful experience. Fix it!


HAHAHA. Conspiracy? Are you listening to yourself? They don't consider it broken, and hydra was available well before VOX. It is one reason I'm not moving to hydra quite yet (along with broken suggestions).


----------



## brentengel (Jan 16, 2019)

Advertisers and politicians love your type-o-psyche. My cable provider updated for me... no choice. And if you were to be more detail and considerate of reality you wouldn't have posted such an embarassing reply.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> hydra was available well before VOX.


Not quite . When Hydra was released the quickest way to trigger it was to use the voice command.

However, TiVo deemed that channel name sort was not important enough to implement on Hydra yet. I'd bet some thought was given to using voice as a replacement to "find" HBO.

Fios has taken that approach with its new dvr. The remote is missing a lot of buttons, including one to list dvr programs. Their answer? Use voice.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> hydra was available well before VOX.





TonyD79 said:


> Not quite . When Hydra was released the quickest way to trigger it was to use the voice command.


Not when it was first released:

https://www.multichannel.com/news/v...ovider-roll-tivo-s-new-user-experience-411118

TiVo's new Bolt Vox DVR has voice search built into the remote


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Oops, looks like I got my dates crossed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> Oops, looks like I got my dates crossed.


Well, TE4 was live (at least in Spain) for a half year+ before VOX hit.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Well, TE4 was live (at least in Spain) for a half year+ before VOX hit.


We ain't in Spain.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> We ain't in Spain.


No, but TE4 was ... and without voice functionality.


----------

